
Samy Kamkar: PoisonTap – exploiting locked computers over USB - jimbolimbo3
https://samy.pl/poisontap/
======
grey-area
Very clever. Apparently by default, Windows, OS X and Linux recognize an
ethernet device, load it as a network device and perform a DHCP request, even
when the machine is locked or password protected. Ouch.

------
jgalt212
Samy is basically a modern day magician. I'd recommend watching most every
blog post and video of his.

His youtube channel:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/s4myk](https://www.youtube.com/user/s4myk)

